# Home Depot iron chelate



## zachfishman1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Recently I've realized that with the added growth that Excel is providing my plants, just dosing Flourish and KNO3 does not provide enough iron to my system.

None of my LFS carries Flourish Iron, and I would really rather not pay $10 shipping on a $8 bottle of iron supplement. Is there a Home Depot/Lowes/Ace Hardware product that others have used with success to safely dose iron? I really love the Grant's Stump Remover solution to cheap KNO3, and am looking for something similar.

It seems that there are a lot of chelated iron supplements for gardening, but I'm unsure about what other chemicals come with them.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Aquariumfertilizer.com has iron chelate and ferrous gluconate ( same as Flourish Iron ) in dry form.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

ferrous-gluconate

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/102683-ferrous-gluconate.html


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you are not dosing potassium and phosphorous that is very likely to be your problem. You can dose KNO3 and KH2PO4, which you can buy cheaply on line, and that will supply all three of the macronutrients - NPK. You might be short on iron, but you are far more likely to be short of P and K.


----------



## zachfishman1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Got lucky and found a new LFS that has a wide selection of reef supplements and plant ferts (the entire Seachem line and more!). After dosing Flourish Iron the most recent leaves put out by my hygro no longer exhibit yellowing between veins.

I'll be keeping an eye out for K deficiency by using the guidelines at this site: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm If it turns out I need more K, I have an old bottle of "Leaf Zone" which is basically just K with a little Fe.

I'll know shortly what my [P] is for the aquarium (test kit's in the mail). If I'm short I can either pick up Fleet Enema or Flourish Phosphorus now that I've found my wonderful new LFS (Aquatic Jewels in Fort Lauderdale, FL).


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

good to hear Zachfishman1!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

zachfishman1 said:


> Recently I've realized that with the added growth that Excel is providing my plants, just dosing Flourish and KNO3 does not provide enough iron to my system.
> 
> None of my LFS carries Flourish Iron, and I would really rather not pay $10 shipping on a $8 bottle of iron supplement. Is there a Home Depot/Lowes/Ace Hardware product that others have used with success to safely dose iron? I really love the Grant's Stump Remover solution to cheap KNO3, and am looking for something similar.
> 
> It seems that there are a lot of chelated iron supplements for gardening, but I'm unsure about what other chemicals come with them.


Cheap Flourish Iron: http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=SC9161&idCartRow=19110899&isKit=0&child=SC9165

Use the same as regular Flourish Iron. Here, this is from Seachem: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/67834-flourish-pond-iron.html


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Cheap Flourish Iron: http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=SC9161&idCartRow=19110899&isKit=0&child=SC9165
> 
> Use the same as regular Flourish Iron. Here, this is from Seachem: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/67834-flourish-pond-iron.html


 
Thank you for the link


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

fibertech said:


> Thank you for the link


Any time:icon_mrgr


----------

